# Daisy acting really weird/suddenly scared?



## NicoleJ (Jun 13, 2011)

*Very worried. Daisy is acting VERY strange today. She can't settle down. Is burrowing everywhere. Doesn't have diarrhea. No throwing up. ANY ideas? I'm so worried. I've taken her outside for a walk twice. She's RIGHT up under me and is completely unable to stay still and settle down. Has anyone had this happen?*


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Nicole it sounds to me like she is in pain. Toto acts like this when his stomach is hurting him. Do you have any pepcid you can give her?


----------



## NicoleJ (Jun 13, 2011)

no. I can go get some in the morning (or later this morning I guess). what kind and how much do I give? we just came in from a 1/2 hour walk around the complex. she kept pawing at me and trying to practically climb up me while we were out there. and she kept trying to eat grass, but I wasn't sure if that was ok, so I didn't let her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nicole ... I don't mean to scare you, but, I would take Daisy to an ER vet hospital today. Or, at least phone them to get some professional advice as to what might be going on with Daisy. In our area, our vet offices are open on Satirday morning ... so, maybe your vet has Saturday morning office hours, too. But, I would not wait until Monday to see someone because it sounds as though poor Daisy is in some kind of distress or pain.

Hugs for you and Daisy.


----------



## NicoleJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Marie. I will call in a few hours. she's finally calmed down and is resting quietly. will definitely call today though.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with Marie, sounds like she's in distress. I'd take her to the vet if possible or call and see if they think a visit is necessary.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Is she shaking? My Annie will act just as you describe when something is scaring her. One time it was a smoke detector upstairs that was barely beeping (I couldn't hear it until I was standing right under it it was so faint). As soon as I changed the batteries she was back to her old self. Other times it could be a storm brewing far away and she can tell. Will say a prayer.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Edgar acts like that before a seizure. He paws at me and is very restless.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you had her checked for tick-borne diseases---even if you didn't see a tick. It lease to restlessness if not detected & treated. Kitzi's was picked up very early but he acted that way also.
Also eating grass is usually digestive related.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

If she wants to eat grass on your walk, make sure that it has not been treated with chemicals. 

I buy the wheat grass at the grocery store, it is like kitty grass, and you can make sure it is safe.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Were you able to get ahold of the vet? I agree it sounds like she's in distress and should be checked out. Praying it's nothing but really only a vet can decide.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray has these spells also. The first time it happened, DH and I had just come home from the grocery store. Ray came down from upstairs (sleeping in my bed) with his tail down. Then it was panting, trembling and being extremely clingy. I called the vet, but they were about to close in less time than it would take me to get there. She said she thought something had frightened him. Checked his gums, nice and pin. Temperature was normal. After a while it was like nothing had happened. There was an air show and jets were flying pretty low...could that have frightened him. I never knew him to be scared of anything.

The next time it happened we were sitting outside. The sliding door was open, the door to the hall that leads to the garage was open. When DH got home the cross breeze caused the door to the garage to slam shut. Ray jumped on me and started shaking again. He clings to me. It is so pitiful. But it has happened about six times and he always snaps out of it. He has been to the vet and is in fine shape. I am baffled, but I think he is a little bit of a worry-wort and scaredie-cat.

Please let us know what your vet says. I wish I could help.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Nicole ... I'm checking in to see if you called the vet yet. Probably there is nothing seriously wrong, but, if it were me, I would want to have peace of mind that I checked in with my vet. 

More hugs bring sent your way for you and your precious Daisy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nicole - just saw this. It does sound like it could be from pain with not getting comfortable and acting that way. Also grass eating to me is a sign of stomach/digestive issues. Hope you're at the vet. Sending prayers that she's okay.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That has happened to ours before too. Acting really jumpy and hyper and can't calm down. For us we ended up finding out she pooped under the table.....she worked herself up cause she knew she did something wrong.
It could be that she did something or ate something she shouldn't have or yes maybe yes she could be in pain. When my malt had a urinary infection she acted this way as well.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Checking for an update - praying that all is well. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm looking for an update on Daisy. I hope she's doing better. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------

